# Which VHO Bulb is Best?



## Breadhead (Jan 6, 2005)

*Bulbs for my 75*

I have a VHO setup with 3x48" on a 75 gal. Currently, I use 1 10000K Corallife, and 2 Trichromatics. Is this the best spectrum for my plants? What combo should I use?


----------



## Breadhead (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for everyone's prompt responses and insight...


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Is it the "best" spectrum? Possibly. Does anyone know for sure? I doubt it.
Will it grow plants nicely (assuming all things are in order)? No doubt.

I am also assuming by spectrum you are talking abou K rating since you listed the K of one bulb. K is a matter of preference. Anything from 4000K (very yellow) to 12000K (bluish) grows plants nicely. In this range, it depends on what you like the best. As far as spectrum, I couldn't tell you about your bulbs because all makes are different. Odds are you are just fine.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

URI Aquasuns are probably the best VHO bulb for planted tanks.


----------



## Breadhead (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks,

Ordered 3x 48" 110W URI Aquasun's today.


----------

